# Snow drop and crocus planting for early Spring bloom



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi, All!

As the Fall is coming soon, I take the opportunity to plant some early blooming Snow drops and Crocus bulbs.
I don't know when they will bloom. I just wonder when my bulbs will bloom.
Does anyone know which one blooms first in the early Spring? And how early do they bloom?
My loquat trees will bloom in late Jan to early Feb. to start the bee egg laying process to provide the first natural pollen. We don't
have willows here, not that I know of anyways. 


Pic of snow drop and crocus:


----------



## JustinH (Nov 11, 2013)

I planted crocus bulbs about this time last year here in zone 6b-7a and they bloomed the following year in late February-early March. They were very pretty but I saw no bees on them. My honey bees ignore the flowers I planted specially for them. But the native bees work my flowers daily.


----------



## FollowtheHoney (Mar 31, 2014)

I just ordered some crocus bulbs, I hope they are appreciated. I have so many bumble bees, wasps and a yj nest I was wondering if honeybees prefer exclusivity.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

snowdrops will bloom very early. another winter bloomer is a shrub called Mahonia. My bees were all over it Nov-Dec here in VA. Gathering both pollen and nectar.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I cannot wait to see them bloom this early Spring.
So snow drop will bloom in early Jan and crocus in Feb, eh.
This should complement my early blooming loquat trees here.
I don't know how you planted your bulbs. But the bees will only work them when
other better resources are not there. Bees like to work them when you planted all your
bulbs together so to form a carpet of bloom. I put planted my bulbs tightly about 2" together for
a solid patch.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

I don't have snow drops in my yard so I am not sure if they will be before crocus or not. They both bloom very early. It is not uncommon to have a late snow on crocus flowers.

Here in Ohio the bees definately work crocus for at least pollen. I plan on planting more this fall.

Tom


----------



## J.Walters (Sep 24, 2015)

I have planted 200+ crocus back near my apiary and the bees work them really well. Here is a source: http://www.dutchgrown.com/growing-crocus/

See you in the bee yard...!


----------



## BeeBop (Apr 23, 2015)

We have quite a few snow drops here. They bloom early, late january/february.

I've never seen a bee on them.


----------



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

sorry, posted here by mistake -- put picture in a new thread where it belongs.


----------



## BeeBop (Apr 23, 2015)

English Ivy?


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Our snow drops bloom here about mid January (Jan 20 this year) and the bees have always worked them. They would probably work them more if the Red Maple wasn't usually blooming at the same time. Wish I had a lot more Snow Drops too.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I did not plant enough for my bees to take advantage of the bloom last time. So it was a wasted efforts and
resources. However, I found out that the yellow oxalis in bloom for a very long time that almost
has the same blooming period of those 2. They made many little thumb size bulblets after that so I transplanted
them all over the yard to expand my patch. Let's hope that they will naturalize our yard this coming Spring
time with many yellow flowers that the bees like to work them.


----------

